# Mason bees and honey bees together?



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to bring honey bees to my area since they are in very short supply but I also just recently (today...lol) learned about mason bees. They seem very interesting. I was just wondering if there would be any problems having a honey bee hive and mason bee blocks near each other. Probably within 50 feet of each other. I live in a small town on a pretty small city lot (.33 acre) and plan to have one honey bee hive in my yard and I would like to try to get some mason bees to start living there too.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I suspect that all of us on this board with mason bees also have honey bees. You won't have any problem. They don't really interact. 

I started raising mason bees when my honey bees tended to ignore my fruit trees (even though some hives are within 5 feet of the fruit trees), but I saw mason bees working the blossoms.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I have my mason bee blocks within 60 feet of my 2 beehives, and have had no problems at all.


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

Great to hear. I figured out on the flowers there wouldn't be much if any problem...just wasn't sure about setting up hives/tubes close together. Thanks for the responses.


----------

